# Overstone Hall, Northants, 2011



## Talularainbow26 (Oct 16, 2011)

I first spotted this place when I was doing lots of outdoor running. It was actually dusk when we ran past it and the building was lit up and eery. I decided to check it out in daylight and see if I could get closer to get some images.

I wasn't disappointed... we found a little hole in the fence and creeped through...

It had such a grand entrance, it's been like this for some time as you can see the plants are growing from the inside out now. I looked it up online for some background on this place, it was ruined originally by fire 10 years ago. Approximately 60% of the building was gutted within 12 hours, destroying the house and it's extravagant features and has pretty much been sat there since. It is up for sale for a cool £1million but is guessed to probably cost £5million to restore.

There is quite a bit of the history here http://www.overstoneschoolforgirls.co.uk/ and some pictures of before it was burnt down.

These are the shots I've put on my blog































Here are some more images pre-edit


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 16, 2011)

nice talula been meaning to mooch around this one for a while must get myself in gear and get there...


----------



## Madaxe (Oct 16, 2011)

Amazing. Nice work Talula.
Love that front door and the fireplace!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Talularainbow26 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Madaxe, there were loads of fireplaces, I was trying to figure out just how many rooms there must have been!

P7 let me know if you go, I am literally a couple of minutes from it so will happily go again for more shots!


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 16, 2011)

Cheers Talula I am always up for meeting other urbexers so will definately let you know


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, what a great find. Some fab remains and gorgeous features. Love your first pic of the entrance.
Cheers Talularainbow26...and welcome to DP.


----------



## Talularainbow26 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and comments


----------



## maximus (Oct 16, 2011)

Great stuff....thanks for sharing (and welcome to DP)


----------



## Tizzme (Oct 18, 2011)

Great report T, you can easily see what a grand building it would have been in its time, keep it up


----------



## borntobemild (Oct 18, 2011)

Interesting looking place - very gothic!


----------

